# CheapTrick concert storm



## legalskier (Jul 18, 2011)

_A sudden violent storm caused an Ottawa Bluesfest stage to collapse during a performance by Cheap Trick on Sunday evening, forcing thousands to flee the festival grounds. The Ottawa Citizen reported nobody was fortnately trapped underneath the stage at the time of the incident but one person suffered a broken leg.***_






Link: http://www.spinner.com/2011/07/17/ottawa-bluesfest-stage-collapses-cheap-trick/

This kind of thing reminds me of what happened to Curtis Mayfield, RIP.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 18, 2011)

we live an hr south of Ottawa and were without power for 4 hrs with the violent storm . No damage here lucky BUT MORE of the same expected today  Many still w/o power this am


----------

